# I need to rent an apartment in Dubai for 2 months? Anyone out there?



## katieanddominic (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi,


This post is to see whether or not someone is at a loose end and needs to rent out an apartment for 2 months. I move over on the 15th March and need a place until I have my own apartment. 

I dont mind where it is in Dubai aslong it has 1 bedroom.

Please be in touch

Dominic


----------



## kmarcel (Apr 19, 2008)

If you are unable to find someone to sublet for 2 months, you might want to consider contacting Dubai Apartments, Dubai Hotels, Hotel apartments, Dubai Villas, Dubai Hotel. They provide furnished apartments for short-term rentals. We used them when we arrived in Dubai last March (until we found our own place), and were quite happy with their service.


----------



## marinagirl (Feb 7, 2009)

katieanddominic said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> This post is to see whether or not someone is at a loose end and needs to rent out an apartment for 2 months. I move over on the 15th March and need a place until I have my own apartment.
> ...


Also try mydubaistaydotcom
Very good


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

What is your budget for the 2 months.?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I know someone who will rent to you for 3 months (mar 1 through may 30) - cash upfront. just PM me.


----------

